# Camo Thread!



## VolArcher18 (Dec 27, 2012)

What do y'all wear? I got a suit of RealTree AP for Christmas!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

max-1 and realtree ap


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Yea I'm liking this pink camo:wink::wink:


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Kind of a fan of AP.


----------



## BamaBowHunter96 (Apr 9, 2012)

Mossy Oak!! Scent loc suits.


----------



## SweetTalker (Nov 20, 2012)

I got a vertigo scent-lok suit for my birthday last year. Wont wear anything else now


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been using some 3d camo. Off the top of my head I can't recall. Stuff that looks like real leaves


----------



## alienjaycee (Jul 4, 2012)

Digital Woodland Camo.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mossy Oak Break-Up Infinity and Realtree Max-1


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I wear mostly Mossy-Oak. I'd rather be wearing Realtree AP cause I think It looks better but it always seems to be way more than the Mossy-Oak at stores


----------



## eliteartist (Dec 23, 2012)

I wear ASAT camo. I'm not sayin yalls aint good but this stuff will hide you from a 5 year old hen at 7 steps sittin up against a pine tree. You ought to look it up and see some of the things it'l blend with.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

most of my camo is realtree ap, I also have some Realtree Max-1 that I wear during turkey season & what I wear when I go out west elk hunting.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

A lot of it is Realtree AP, but I have a little MO treestand, a fleece pants and coat that are Predator (really nice practical pattern; not pretty but breaks up the outline really well).


----------



## BamaBowHunter96 (Apr 9, 2012)

Mossy Oak.... for turkeys i use a apx bow hunting shirt with wrangler dennim mossy oak pants and i have mossy oak rocky snake proof boots....for deer i use a mossy oak scent loc suit with the rocky boots.


----------

